# 10 Annual Johnnie Mercer's Pier Dogfish Tournament



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Will be January 24th , from 1 to 8 at the pier in Wrightsville Beach. We are planning on having a lot of raffles and drawings throughout the day. I hope to see everyone that has fished it in the past return this year. Thanks Al


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Good luck Al. Wish I could fish it. Hope all goes well


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

What will the entry fee be ?


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

$5.00 per rod and the normal Mercer's permit of $8.00


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Count us in. :beer:


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

how about parking?


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Parking is free in Wrightsville Beach in January. The last 3 or 4 tournaments we filled up both sides, last year we had 100 anglers by the time it was over and the year before we had 138. The bad weather kept a few away.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Also Buddy's Crab Shack is running beer specials Friday and Saturday night after the tourney and the Silver Gull Motel is having a special Dogfish rate each night for rooms, I think it is $60.00. I haven't got any pizza specials yet but I am working on it.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

This sounds like fun. I will consider this.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

It's a good time Sleepyhead


----------



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

Can't wait just got a hotel room I will be there.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

The Schedule is starting to take shape:

Friday Night 6:00-8:00 PM - Early Check and reception at the Pier House. 

Saturday 10:00 AM – Registration Begins. Collection of Pet Treats for Animal Life Shelter. (Optional) 

1:00 PM - Group Picture and NCPAF Drawing. 

4:00 pm Half time rod drawing. 

8:00 PM – Tournament ends 

8:30 PM - Drawings and Awards


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello, Al !

NCFPS Member #076 checking in here . . . 

Nice to hear from you and the info about the Tournament !


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Dave good hearing from you again to. Are you going to make it to it?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

roadkillal said:


> Dave good hearing from you again to. Are you going to make it to it?


Al,

Unfortunately, or fortunately, I'll be down in Florida from the 19th - 30th in the Sebastian Inlet area ( fishing, back in my old "stomping grounds" ) . . . I wish you guys the best of luck and best wishes for a large turnout for the Tournament !


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh, I have to say that is fortunate.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

roadkillal said:


> Oh, I have to say that is fortunate.


I kind of feel that way, too . . . LOL !


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Looks Fun Guys Have a Great time// It's awesome when folks make lemonade out of lemons... Enjoy the Camaraderie.. 

JAM


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I checked with Matt at the pier, He'll be running beer specials for the tournament. I believe last year it was $6 for 6 domestics. He said it would probably be similar.
:beer:


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

We are getting some great prizes donated including several custom built fishing rods and a half day charter that will all be given out based on a raffle on door prizes and not based on what you deck. But what I really want to ask you that if you come to the event make sure you come up and say hello to me and where you heard about this event and over the years I have met several people from PierandSurf and I think they are best. It is the best part of the tourney for me is to meet people that I have interacted with online.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I want to thank everyone that particiapted. I think this one was the best one ever. 

Final Numbers for the 2015 Dogfish:

138 badges sold
117 different people entered
We weighed 65 fish and there were at least 5 others just tossed back
497 pounds of dogfish were weighed. 
7.6 pounds was the average

1st - Aaron Collier, Wrightsville Beach, NC - 10.9 
2nd - Brian Cain, Cary, NC - 10.2
3rd - Dave Hannah, Wilmington, NC - 10.1

The charities were also a winner, Animal Life made $432 and NCPAF made $102. That is over $500 dollars for charity. Nice job everyone. 

A huge thanks to Matt, Brian, Brandon, Wes and Joey at Mercer's for hosting it. Also to the Kielmeyer twins, Kathy and Jessica for running the event, all of the prize donators: Linden Custom Rods, Tex's Tackle, Koyote Tackle, Leverdrag Charters, Vonda Kay Head boat, Chris Boyles for the Shark Airfreshners, William Price, Robert Hudak, Jacob Thompson. I am missing several people like Patrick who helped me with the fish weighing. I only had to ask his name like 15 times, but I know it now.


----------

